# Awesomely stupid tattoos



## phosphor (Mar 19, 2011)

Searching around, bored at work, I thought we need to post something we all can love - dumb asses with permanent markings that will forever haunt them even in the grave. The thread awaits your most horrible and stupid internet discoveries to be posted.





Here's my first contribution. I misspelled tattoo. Shoot me now*, pussy eater.^^^

*Editing is better than shooting.???Curt


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2011)

He's just going to love that forehead tattoo as his hairline recedes.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## phosphor (Mar 19, 2011)

^^^That pic looks suspiciously like roid from the rollercoaster picture.


----------



## Imosted (Mar 19, 2011)

[URL=http://img600.imageshack.us/i/badtattoo.jpg/]
	
  Uploaded with [/URL]ImageShack.us


----------



## vortrit (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## babyhulk (Mar 19, 2011)

Somebody please post the "Mr. Cool Ice" one. Most ridiculous I've seen.


----------



## babyhulk (Mar 19, 2011)

Found it.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2011)

wow!


----------



## phosphor (Mar 19, 2011)

Only in America


----------



## phosphor (Mar 19, 2011)

She's hot, the kid - Not so much.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Only in America



You give the rest of the world too much credit.


----------



## phosphor (Mar 19, 2011)

I assume he's a groupie and going to all the tour venues for charlie.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



He should have gotten it in backwards writing so he could remind himself of what he is.....


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 22, 2011)

Those are awesome.  I don't mind tatts, but come on now.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 22, 2011)

There are some funny ones in there, nice!  The Charlie Sheen one shows how sad our country has become, so obsessed with popular culture...


----------



## phosphor (Mar 22, 2011)

^^^ How fickle ones mind can be. I have one tat - a large one on my back, that means something to me. I always imagine some of these sad, sad people when they are in the later stages of life. Some with winnie the pooh and all the others where something is cool 'now' and completely irrelevant a few years later makes utterly no sense to me.

This, I would forgive... over and over.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## phosphor (Mar 22, 2011)

^^^^ Fvck the tattoo, what's with the little shaved patch of hair on his cum-belly. That is gayer than..




well, maybe not, but close.


----------



## phosphor (Mar 22, 2011)

Ready-for-prison tattoo


----------



## phosphor (Mar 22, 2011)

The ultimate avatard.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My guess is that daddy abused him and got picked on in school and fell into a fantasy world to escape, never to be seen from again.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2011)

That wins. That one is so fucking beyond pathetic.


----------



## LAM (Mar 22, 2011)

some of those people should really just off themselves...


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 22, 2011)

phosphor said:


> She's hot, the kid - Not so much.


 
Hot? 

Maybe after an 18pack.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 22, 2011)

DOMS said:


>


 
He must be a riot at the airports.


----------



## phosphor (Mar 22, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Hot?
> 
> Maybe after an 18pack.


 
It's that bored househubby syndrome kicking in, can't help it.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 22, 2011)

werd


----------



## phosphor (Mar 22, 2011)

MOST HORRIBLE TATTOO EVER........DO NOT SCROLL DOWN IF YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR LUNCH.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 22, 2011)

phosphor said:


>



I bet Curt James would hit it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 22, 2011)

Holy shit! Did you guys raid my gallery?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 22, 2011)

This right here is the winner hands down.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 22, 2011)

BadTattoos.com : Tattoos that just arnt good tattoos!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 23, 2011)

These are too much.  Love it  




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 23, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

